# General GMax RS impressions



## YamR1rider (Sep 5, 2018)

I recently shopped tires to replace the PoS Hankooks that came with my car - I always thought they were shocking in the wet particularly - couldn't get the power down very well at all when stock, never mind when I got my APR Plus tune which exposed them as further inadequate in both wet and dry.

Living in Florida, I have no need for an all season so summer UHP tires were what I was after. First port of call obviously would've been the Michelin Pilot Sport 4S - but I baulked a bit on the price at over $200 a corner, more than I wanted to spend really - my major tire expense is for my motorbike where it really is critical and it does get the top line Michelins, Metzelers etc. So that being the case, I basically narrowed it down to the internet favorite the Firestone Indy 500, but also the fairly new Falken Azenis FK510 and the even newer General GMax RS, all of which run about $100-115 apiece. I got the standard sized 225/40/18. Y rated too which is handy now I've got rid of that BS 124mph speed limiter which, although I don't break it as a matter of course unless I'm right out in the boonies, always got on my nerves pre-tune. Irritating, pointless NA market only knee capping of a car capable of so much more IMO...but I digress  

I eliminated the Indy 500's, as given the FL downpours wet grip was a priority and it seems this may be a shortcoming for these. For a long time, I was erring towards the FK510s as everything I've read seemed to suggest these are very capable indeed. However, other than ordering online availability seemed to be somewhat limited in my area. My regular trusted tire fitter did however have a very good deal on the Generals ($104 each) and so that is the way I went. I also think its no bad thing that Conti are General's parent company.

I've had them on for about 1500 miles now - I'm impressed. Night and day difference to the Hankooks. First impressions were they do ride a bit harsher but that is to be expected from a summer UHP I think. They aren't bad by any means, nor are they overly noisy. Where they do seem to shine though is performance - particularly in the wet. I can now pull out of a sideroad onto a main during a downpour fairly briskly with no sign of traction control lights or spinning which the Hankook's would have been doing with gusto. Wet cornering and braking also impressive, confidence level in the car to now stick is very high. Aquaplaning resistance seems to be very good also.

In the dry - took the car out for a good spanking round some of the empty mine roads in central Florida that actually have decent bends (a rarity in this damn state, wish I lived in Cali or NC!) and found they stick really well whether you have all the nannies on or are running in ESC Sport mode. I could get them to move a bit but very predictable slippage and feel very good. Also absolutely rock solid at high speeds. 

It's early days yet so can't comment on the wear, but theoretically should last quite well given the treadwear rating of 360 vs the more typical 300 in this segment....not that I actually put much stock in the UTQG ratings to be honest, those crap Hankooks were apparently rated at 500 but the constant spinning up of the fronts (admittedly, some of it purposeful butchering since I got the tune  ) saw the fronts just about down to the wear indicators by 8000 miles.

Not that I'm overly bothered about it as I'm firmly a function over form sort of guy, but a bonus is they are also a pretty good looking tire too. They are directional, so front to back same side rotations only.

So all in all - very happy with the purchase. Just wanted to get this out there to help others also shopping B segment tires and feel like challenging the conventional internet default 'Indy 500's are the best', especially if you live in a rainy area.


----------



## Ray1905 (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm really considering these tires, I'm in Montreal and I only need them to last 2 summers.
Are you still happy with your choice?


----------



## YamR1rider (Sep 5, 2018)

Yes very happy with these, wet and dry. Now about 8k miles into them, will rotate them soon but look to be wearing well considering the car does see more than its fair share of spirited driving. Great performance for the price.


----------

